# Where are the beautiful places in Central Florida?? :D



## a1157814a

Ok, sorry if this is wrong section.... I didn't post 'locations & meet up' because it seemed like people just talked about meeting each other there, 
but i was just wondering, where are beautiful places in central florida????
BESIDES THE BEACHES!


----------



## TJ K

Where exactly are you located? Orlando area?


----------



## a1157814a

TJ K said:


> Where exactly are you located? Orlando area?



yeah basically. i actually live in winter park but it is border line orlando.


----------



## oOoERYNoOo

I live in the central FL area... Glenwood/DeLand. And there are a ton of beautiful (photogenic) places around- although I think that depends on what your looking for and what you consider beautiful.  lol Off hand I would say: Blue Springs in Orange City, DeLeon Springs in Deleon Springs, Gemini Springs in Debary, Lake Woodruff National Wildlife Refuge in DeLeon Springs, The Citrus Tower in Clermont, The Sanford Zoo in Sanford, the Brevard Zoo in Melbourne, NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Cape Canaveral, SkyDive DeLand in DeLand, St Johns River that runs from Indian County through central FL all the way North to Duval County in Jacksonville, and I highly recommend, although not in central FL, but DEF worth the drive, is to visit Bok Tower in Lake Wales it's beautiful year round with it's water gardens and the tower itself.  I could go on and on and on... lol But I think that is a pretty good start. I also recommend doing a google search for things to do in FL as well as State Parks there are a lot of good websites out there. Oh and if you find any good places, let me know!!


----------



## flyin-lowe

The most beautiful sign I saw in central Florida was the EXIT sign from Disney!


----------



## a1157814a

flyin-lowe said:


> The most beautiful sign I saw in central Florida was the EXIT sign from Disney!



Why? are you being saracastic lol
edit-i've lived in orlando like 8 years but haven't been to disney world !!!


----------



## potownrob

If the Disney "thank you" sign is as nice and elaborate as I remember it being (it's been a few years since I was there last), then he might not be being sarcastic.


----------



## pixmedic

there arent any. 
Florida is a cess pool. 
a wretched hive of scum and villany
move to Colorado.


----------



## CoBilly

pixmedic said:


> there arent any.
> Florida is a cess pool.
> a wretched hive of scum and villany
> move to Colorado.



No, move somewhere else. We're out of room.

move to one of the Dakotas


----------



## Snakeguy101

Check out John Moran. He is from central FL and has the most amazing nature photos I have ever seen. His photos might give some ideas on where to go to get started. Central FL is one of the most stunning places there is if you know where to look. 

John Moran Florida Nature Photography / Events


----------



## cgipson1

pixmedic said:


> there arent any.
> Florida is a cess pool.
> a wretched hive of scum and villany
> move to Colorado.



NO! We have too many already!


----------

